# Uk motorcycle licence in Idaho USA



## Tom732 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi,

Me and my fiancée are looking to move to Idaho USA once she has graduated uni. But was just wondering what I would need to do to ride my bike over there? Do I need to retake a test or switch mine for a new American one? Also what are the laws for motorcycles there? There is no way I can give up my ride so this is important haha!

Thanks 

Tom


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You may have a different opinion come winter in Idaho:>)

Idaho Driver's License Program

Do you plan to bring your bike over? Open your check book.
https://help.cbp.gov/app/answers/detail/a_id/297/~/permanently-importing-a-motorcycle
http://www.nhtsa.gov/cars/rules/import/faq site/pages/page3.html


----------



## Tom732 (Jan 2, 2013)

Well here in England it is permanent winter haha so I would appreciate a good Sumer to ride and I don't mind riding in snow for the winter haha can always get a winter hack


----------



## Paul762 (Jul 2, 2008)

Out here in Idaho there is great motor biking roads. Also unlike back home most people like bikers.


----------

